# Wallpaper Attempt #1



## Regor (Jul 4, 2005)

Alright, so I've got 6 guitars done, and I can always shrink them in size to put more, but there's only so many RGs we can have in this pic as far as I'm concerned, and 3/6 is already enough.

How does this look? I'm not sure this is 'it', but it's a start to see what you guys think. Should I go more artsy-fartsy with the positioning of the guitars? Or leave them symetical and lined up and shit?


----------



## Regor (Jul 5, 2005)

C'mon guys. 12 views and no replies? I'm looking for feedback here. Is this good enough? Am I done? Or should I keep going? Hellooooo?


----------



## dpm (Jul 5, 2005)

Dude, you left off my guitar. Have you no respect for art? 

Seriously though, I'd like to see an absolute overload of pics just dumped all over the place. 
Well, actually, if I saw a guitar on my desktop when I got home from work I think I'd have to kill myself.
I'm sure others will have more valuable input here.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm not keen on the background dude, or the fact that like DPM's, you left my guitars off too .

I thought you were gonna' make one with everyone's guitars on ?


----------



## Digital Black (Jul 5, 2005)

Wow, I think the postioning of the guitars is awesome and they look great. The background however- just dosn't fit. 
Overall-I'd give you a A ( and I saved this Wallpaper).
Perhaps a more abstract background and the inclusion of more members axes would make it Ultimate!..


----------



## Digital Black (Jul 5, 2005)

Try these for cool backgrounds
http://www.digitalblasphemy.com/dbhome.shtml

http://www.mikebonnell.com/


----------



## Shawn (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice. Not too crazy about the background......I dont see my PWH..looking good so far though


----------



## Regor (Jul 5, 2005)

That's what I wanted to gauge, is how many guitars to put on. Because they'll have to overlap or something to get more on there. I won't be able to get 'every' guitar on there without some touching one another and covering others up.

But like I said, this was only a test run. I'll keep working.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 5, 2005)

Try making them smaller or making the wallpaper bigger (or both?).


----------



## Leon (Jul 11, 2005)

i'll 4th that hey-where's-MY-guitar? 

looking good though


----------

